

Ask HN: Best introduction to OOP? - flevours

I am trying to find a good ways to teach OOP to fellow newbie programmers. Do you have any suggestions regarding freely available articles or books that cover this topic?
======
egyptik
This may be useful:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGLfVvz_LVvS5P7khyR4x...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGLfVvz_LVvS5P7khyR4xDp7T9lCk9PgE)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNHpsC5ng_E&list=PLF206E9061...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNHpsC5ng_E&list=PLF206E906175C7E07)

